# Golfers Elbow



## Sub5mango (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi,I want to start sling-shooting, but my right arm is prone to golfers elbow (pain on the inside of the elbow joint). I'm right handed. Does any one here have experience of this condition related to sling-shooting?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Take care. You could end up with a tendonitis and that means months of recovery.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Get one of them bands that you wrap around your forearm for tennis elbow I had the same problem when pounding on an anvil when making knives . Those little straps work wonders got rid of all of my tennis elbow


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

I have the same problem and SlingShot shooting doesn't seem to bother me, But I am left eye dominant so I hold the SlingShot in my right hand and draw with my left.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not a doctor but I pretend to be one in the sporting goods place where I work. (Academy) There are lots of people that come in looking for elbow sleeves for that particular pain and I show them the tennis elbow straps. I sell 2 types, McDavid and BCG. I find the cheaper BCG to be the better of the two. It has a single high point inside the band. I ask people to put their on where it hurts. That is where you put the high point and strap it down. In most instances the relief is immediate.


----------

